
Y Combinator Will Give You $1M to Try to Cure Aging - neverminder
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/609963/y-combinator-will-give-you-1-million-to-try-to-cure-aging/
======
mhkl
There is a lot of evidence that oxidative stress is a major "cause". But one
has to look at what causes oxidative stress. There is a lot of scientific
literature about this topic. Dr Dale Bredesen has a method (not a medicine) to
successfully treat Alzheimer's: 9 out of 10 patients are cured. He is
currently doing a larger study and might be interested in Y Combinator since
his method has many variables and he wants to use software to make it
available to many doctors.

------
badsavage
My aging would be much slower with 1M

